# I'm Automoblie engineering diploma holder



## lewencebradley (Jan 16, 2013)

Hello guys,
I'm Automoblie engineering diploma holder and i have 2 years work experience as a supervisor and service advisor (Honda & Chevrolet). I'm from Nepal. Please suggest me how to get Job in Singapore???


----------



## lorgnette (Dec 19, 2010)

Do you mean that you are looking at Automoblie engineering jobs e.g., auto assembling? 

Unfortunately, EDB is still working on attracting automobile companies to settle in Singapore.

Have you tried West Malaysia? She has 28 massive assembly plants catering to imported and local companies with capacity in producing over 1 million motocycles and 960K passenger cars per year focusing on the 4 major Asean countries in the domestic market.

You will have better opportunities across the border. Good luck!


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

lewencebradley said:


> Hello guys,
> I'm Automoblie engineering diploma holder and i have 2 years work experience as a supervisor and service advisor (Honda & Chevrolet). I'm from Nepal. Please suggest me how to get Job in Singapore???


I believe you are trying to get a job in work shop floor - with 2 years experience, you will be against many who have dozens of years of experience.

In any case, do write to the Distributers, such as Malayan, Wearnes, Cycle and Carriage, Kah Motors and the likes - especially Kah Motors - though with a diploma, you may find it tough to secure a work pass


----------



## sgporc (May 14, 2012)

A diploma may be taken to mean different things in different countries. In some countries, a diploma/diplom/diplome may be a university bachelor's or master's degree equivalent. In Singapore, a diploma qualification is taken to mean a graduate of a "technical college", and for engineering the job titles tends to be technician or associate engineer. I don't know what system Nepal is going by.

Just a note...


----------



## lewencebradley (Jan 16, 2013)

lorgnette said:


> Do you mean that you are looking at Automoblie engineering jobs e.g., auto assembling?
> 
> Unfortunately, EDB is still working on attracting automobile companies to settle in Singapore.
> 
> ...


Thanks for this suggestions. I will try for it. My main purposes is working on singapore or any other countries for good package. If you are a good advisor then tell me how to apply for these jobs and is it good to take help from agents.


----------



## lewencebradley (Jan 16, 2013)

sgporc said:


> A diploma may be taken to mean different things in different countries. In some countries, a diploma/diplom/diplome may be a university bachelor's or master's degree equivalent. In Singapore, a diploma qualification is taken to mean a graduate of a "technical college", and for engineering the job titles tends to be technician or associate engineer. I don't know what system Nepal is going by.
> 
> Just a note...


Thank you for your advise. I will think about it and definitely try for that.....


----------



## lorgnette (Dec 19, 2010)

_My main purposes is working on singapore or any other countries for good package. If you are a good advisor then tell me how to apply for these jobs and is it good to take help from agents._

You could either working with new vehicles in Malaysia or servicing vehicles in Singapore. Yes, send your resumes to these automobile engineering positions without paying agents to apply for you....e.g.,

Engineering Jobs - Mechanical / Automotive Engineering Jobs in Malaysia - Job Vacancy @ Job Search JobStreet.com Malaysia


Good luck!


----------



## lorgnette (Dec 19, 2010)

A quick glance shows qualification for these roles are diplomas or four year degree or equivalent in experience, so you will be fine.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

lorgnette said:


> A quick glance shows qualification for these roles are diplomas or four year degree or equivalent in experience, so you will be fine.


not to offend you .. but sometimes I wonder if Tourism Malaysia is keeping you in their payroll to promote all things Malaysia  pun intended .. 

" A quick glance shows qualification for these roles are diplomas or four year degree or equivalent in experience, so you will be fine.:" 

Does it state Malaysia diploma or otherwise ??

sgporc : going by the speed that MOM is rejecting EPs, EP renewals for those holding Diploma, vs those holding Degrees, I wouldn't trust much has changed in terms of 'equaivalent to degree' sense

Back to lewencebradley: I hope you know Bahasa, and pretty well, to get into Malaysia - especially in Motor Mechanism work .. and do enlighten us as to how easy it is, to secure a work pass, for such jobs in Boleh Land !!!

I seriously still believe you have a better chance of tapping the car dealers in Singapore, vs Malaysia ..


----------



## lewencebradley (Jan 16, 2013)

lorgnette said:


> _My main purposes is working on singapore or any other countries for good package. If you are a good advisor then tell me how to apply for these jobs and is it good to take help from agents._
> 
> You could either working with new vehicles in Malaysia or servicing vehicles in Singapore. Yes, send your resumes to these automobile engineering positions without paying agents to apply for you....e.g.,
> 
> ...


Thank You So much. I will post my resume asap....

One questions more Can I also post my resume in Singapore Job searching websites.
Is it Important that I have done I-lets to get job in singapore or malaysia?


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

lewencebradley said:


> Thank You So much. I will post my resume asap....
> 
> One questions more Can I also post my resume in Singapore Job searching websites.
> Is it Important that I have done I-lets to get job in singapore or malaysia?


though I believe you didn't address your reply towards me, if you meant IELTS - for Singapore and Malaysia - Not required - though, for Malaysia, your being well versed in Bahasa will win points, and lack of it make you loose points ..


----------



## lorgnette (Dec 19, 2010)

It will help to boost your English. 

Major Malaysia and Singapore workplaces are primarily English medium, smaller ones might conversed in Chinese dialects chiefly Hokkien. 

At Malaysian auto assembly plants, you will find international companies in joint ventures so high probability they use English as common language. 

Be prepared--many Malaysian Indians and Malays are fluent in Mandarin (and sometimes Cantonese) as well.

How are responses to your applications?


----------

